# Halloween + 4th ?



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

I'm a big fireworks guy. The only thing that keeps the insanity that would ensue if I mixed the 4th of July into Halloween is well... take a look at my avatar. So does anyone set off fireworks at Halloween? Beside smoke bombs or flashes that is.


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

If were going for a particularly loud scare, we'll use fire crackers in a bucket (well away from any people) to get a loud hollow cracking sound, but that's about it.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Shooting off fireworks in our area (unless it's at the fairgrounds and done by professionals) is not allowed in our area no matter what the holiday, not that it stops our neighbor's son from doing it.


----------



## Murdock (May 17, 2010)

My two favorite days mixed? Hmmm, sparklers would make awesome dynamite wicks, I think your on to something here.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

I'm sure it's the laws/ordinances are different depending on location, but here in my area as long as we're outside of the city limits we can legally shoot fireworks anytime of the year. There's just no where to buy them in the off season except online.


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

It is against the law where I live and laws sometime get broken (not by me of course) and I do shoot fireworks professionally part time.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

It's against the law in Virginia.....so explain to me why Krogers is selling them for the
fourth if it's illegal?


----------

